# Slow transit constipation



## Nay92 (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place but here goes:
I'm a 23 year old female and over the last 6 years I have had issues with constipation, only managing 1 bowel movement per week in the beggining and it got progressively worse to the point of 1 small hard movement every 2-3 weeks.
Ive recently had a gastroscopy and colonoscopy in conjunction with a slow transit constipation test spanning 5 days. The scopes showed inflammation throughout my bowel and I was given nexium. The slow transit test showed I retained 100% of the radiation with very little to no movement through the bowel. I was then put on a management plan of 2 dulcolax of a morning with nexium and benifiber, 4 movicol at night with benefiber and 1 bowel prep per month (6 litres with 3 dulcolax) I guess what I'm asking is does anyone else suffer with this? I'm finding the treatment plan to be effective but very unpredictable and it is making it hard to leave the house, even something as simple as taking my sons to school is making me nervous. Will it become more predictable? I am having around 3-5 loose but small bowel movements daily. Does this treatment plan sound right? Any replies will be greatly appreciated


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi

so sorry you are having problems. living with slow transit constipation is difficult.

i too was diagnosed with slow transit constipation and some other problems as well. my gastro docs put me on a similar treatment plan. they told me to take whatever i needed to go which for me was three dulcolax pills every evening as well as a capful of milk of magnesia a couple hours later before bedtime (if you're taking both of these they must be taken at least an hour apart to prevent cramping from the dulcolax. these are the instructions on the box). and i was told to also do half a colonoscopy prep every week or a full prep, depending on how backed up i was.

fortunately my treatment plan was fairly predictable. i got up very early every day and was able to get my BMs over with in a couple of hours so then i could go to work, etc. but of course i wasn't able to go out on the days i did the bowel prep because that pretty much had me going most of the day and housebound.

good luck with everything. i hope it all settles down for you and becomes more predictable. take care.


----------



## Nay92 (Oct 10, 2016)

Thank you Annie, it's reassuring to know someone else knows how this feels.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh, thanks--you're more than welcome.

and oh yes, i do understand. you are not alone. i really didn't like having to take laxatives all the time like this but it was better than the alternative of getting backed up and impacted.

take good care.


----------



## simon12 (Nov 13, 2016)

thanks


----------

